# Anyone out north off the border this weekend



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi FOLKS. Well good weather this weekend , is there anyone out this weekend north off the border.just everyone seems to post from england to meet or talk about what they are up to,but not a lot of people talk about meeting or going anywhere in scotland :-k


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya sorry but no not out this weekend van still in dispute so not allowed to use it. If I was going I would like to be somewhere quiet near the sea!!! Instead stuck at work with housework to go back to :roll: :roll: :roll: Going to outdoor show tomorrow maybe but seems to be pretty rotten according to reports!!!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

going next week to edinburgh cc site


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Hiya sorry but no not out this weekend van still in dispute so not allowed to use it. If I was going I would like to be somewhere quiet near the sea!!! Instead stuck at work with housework to go back to :roll: :roll: :roll: Going to outdoor show tomorrow maybe but seems to be pretty rotten according to reports!!!


Hi Carol,just back from the SECC,complete waste of time,there were only Strathaven,Perthshire and Brownhills,I think.Loads of tuggers and boats,I do not think we spent more than an hour in the place,£8.50 to get in,£4.50 to park!!! I say this every year,I am not going back! So unless you are heading there tomorrow with 'malice aforethought'.I would just forget about it.I did not get my plaster off!!!! Grrrrrr.

Jamiealana,we are not going anywhere this weekend either,leg in plaster,grounded for another three weeks,otherwise we would be heading north,enjoy the mild weather,seamus.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

seamusog said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya sorry but no not out this weekend van still in dispute so not allowed to use it. If I was going I would like to be somewhere quiet near the sea!!! Instead stuck at work with housework to go back to :roll: :roll: :roll: Going to outdoor show tomorrow maybe but seems to be pretty rotten according to reports!!!
> ...


Oh Seamus sorry to hear you did not get your plaster off another 3 weeks too. You have my sympathy!! 
Lawyer put the kibosh on any 'malice aforethought' I may have had  'not in best interests' blah blah blah!!!! I do have two free tickets so might just go cos i have them otherwise gonna stay home and vegetate!!


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

geordie01 said:


> going next week to edinburgh cc site


so are we


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DandM said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> > going next week to edinburgh cc site
> ...


Wish I was.  It's ma hame toon, and I was born 'n brung up about 3 miles from the site at Silverknowes. Say hello to Cramond for me - make sure you partake of the best malts at the Cramond Inn (featured in R.L. Stevenson's "Kidnapped"....).

Dougie.


----------

